# How does moving between states work?



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

well.... learn about state licensing requirements and license reciprocity. u do that by googling states, electrical licenses and sometimes...wait for it....calling people on the telephone.

many states have a license that only works in their state. many also reciprocate. thats for you to learn.

the short answer, you start over in terms of personal licensure. in terms of ibew? ya idk or care.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the Divided States of America!
Every state is different.
Some reciprocate, some don't.
You need to check with the destination state.


----------



## jacmosh (Dec 3, 2021)

MikeFL said:


> Welcome to the Divided States of America!
> Every state is different.
> Some reciprocate, some don't.
> You need to check with the destination state.


Thanks... I have looked up states that have agreements with California. If there is not an agreement, then what I'm gathering is you have to prove you have enough hours and take any required testing again? So it's not impossible to move to a state without reciprocity, just more work?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

jacmosh said:


> Thanks... I have looked up states that have agreements with California. If there is not an agreement, then what I'm gathering is you have to prove you have enough hours and take any required testing again? So it's not impossible to move to a state without reciprocity, just more work?


call the state and ask


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

jacmosh said:


> Thanks... I have looked up states that have agreements with California. If there is not an agreement, then what I'm gathering is you have to prove you have enough hours and take any required testing again? So it's not impossible to move to a state without reciprocity, just more work?


Correct.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There are considerations when switching union locals too, you'd want to give that some thought as well.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

jacmosh said:


> Thanks... I have looked up states that have agreements with California. If there is not an agreement, then what I'm gathering is you have to prove you have enough hours and take any required testing again? So it's not impossible to move to a state without reciprocity, just more work?


Yes and No. Some states will not even give you that credit, so you have to know before you move. I had 40 years experience from out of state, and a proper apprenticeship served and would of had to retest, some reschool and then it was still up to the board if I could work in that state.
No matter what you do or the route you take, keep your own journal of what you did and when. Even though you will have pay stubs that does not show what you did. If you have it recorded as to the type of work and how much it will help if you ever have to challenge a board. Do this in a paper book, a phone or computer record can be corrupted or faked, a book not so much it shows wear marks and different pens and positions.
Tip get your paperwork as a Journeyman and if you want to move you can move to utilities or manufacturing most do not require a license. Here in Colorado only residential and commercial companies that deal with people do.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------

